# Karpfenrolle Penn Sargus



## White Carp (7. Februar 2013)

Hallo, 

da ich immer noch auf der Suche nach einer passenden Karpfenrolle. Bei meiner Suche bin ich dann auf die Penn 
Sargus gestoßen. Jedoch ist dies eine Raubfischrolle 
und scheint eher für geflochtene Schnüre gebaut worden zu sein. Da ich aber mit einer Monofilen Schnur fische wäre dies natürlich nicht sehr gut. Jetzt meine Frage...

Was habt ihr für Erfahrungen mit ihr beim gemacht, gerade beim Karpfenangeln?

Gruß White Carp


----------



## Likenut (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Karpfenrolle Penn Sargus*

Meine 3000er hat schon einige Karpfen verhaftet. Grund solide Rolle und guter Bremse.
Hatte die Rolle im Sommer mit meiner 3m Spinrute als Stalkerrute missbraucht, weil die Raubfische nicht beissen wollten.
Ab und an hängt sie auch an meiner Floatrute mit 22er Mono drauf. Wickelbild ist gut, kann mich nicht beklagen.Mit der 35er Mono wars auch in Ordnung.
Du würdest sie ja 2-3 Nummer größer fischen.
Ich finde sie ne klasse Rolle für nen angebrachten Preis.
Wenn du keine big-pit Rolle brauchst bzw willst warum nicht.


----------



## White Carp (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Karpfenrolle Penn Sargus*

Hattest du bis jetzt Probleme mit der Kurbel?


----------



## barschkönig (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Karpfenrolle Penn Sargus*

Hallo, ich besitze 2 Penn Sargus zum Karpfenangeln. Ich habe sie in der Größe 8000, da ich sehr viel Schnur auf meine Rollen brauche weil ich oft auf weite Distanzen fische.
Ich habe sie jetzt 2 Jahre und habe schon sehr viele Karpfen damit gedrillt und sie zeigen noch keinerlei Abnutzung auf. 
Sie sind zwar recht schwer in der Größe aber echte Kraftmaschinen, sowie eigentlich alle Rollen von Penn.
Ich fische Geflochtene Schnur aber eine gute Mono sollte auch geeignet sein.


----------



## antonio (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Karpfenrolle Penn Sargus*



White Carp schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da ich immer noch auf der Suche nach einer passenden Karpfenrolle. Bei meiner Suche bin ich dann auf die Penn
> Sargus gestoßen. Jedoch ist dies eine Raubfischrolle
> ...



antonio


----------



## White Carp (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Karpfenrolle Penn Sargus*

Ich habe gehört das man beim Kurbeln etwas nachhhelfen muss...
Stimmt das?


----------



## Siever (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Karpfenrolle Penn Sargus*



White Carp schrieb:


> Ich habe gehört das man beim Kurbeln etwas nachhhelfen muss...
> Stimmt das?



Klar, das geht nich automatisch; ) Nee, was meinst du? Ich bin total zufrieden mit der Rolle. Ich hab die rund  3 Jahre im Dauereinsatz und es hat noch nicht ein Problem gegeben.  Ich habe mir gestern die Battle gekauft,  in der Hoffnung,  dass sie die perfekte Sargus vielleicht noch mal toppt. Die Rollen sind zwar etwas schwerer,  aber ich glaube,  dass man das dreifache für die selbe Qualität von Shimano  ausgeben müsste.


----------



## White Carp (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Karpfenrolle Penn Sargus*

Und wie sind die ersten Eindrücke von der Battle?
Ich hatte auch diese schon bereits im Hinterkopf.


----------



## Likenut (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Karpfenrolle Penn Sargus*

Also ich bin mittlerweile den Penn Rollen verfallen. Will keine Werbung machen, ich fische Penn slammer 560er auf meinen Karpfenstecken und ne kleine 260er kam nun noch zum Spinfischen dazu. Die Rollen vermitteln einfach nen wertigen Eindruck.
Mit der Sargus hatte ich noch nie Probleme und hab sie letztes Jahr wirklich geschunden.
Die Battle soll wohl schon noch nen tick besser sein, wollte mir ne 2000er kaufen, aber dann is mir ne 2500er Balistic vor die füße gefallen.
Die Battle fischt der Markus Lotz momentan glaub ich.
Als Spinnrolle hab ich bisher nur positives gehört.
Die Penn Rollen wiegen halt immer bissle mehr, aber das liegt halt am Material, an der Rolle findest halt sogut wie kein Plastik.
Also ich find das Penn zeug echt top, musste heute der Versuchung widerstehen 2 Surfblaster zu bestellen.

Boa seh ja grade dass es die 8000er für 70 Tacken gibt, da könnte man ja schwach werden.
Die 8000er Battle musst halt 135 Euro berappen


----------



## White Carp (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Karpfenrolle Penn Sargus*

Denkst du, dass es sich lohnt für 50€ mehr die Battle zu holen?


----------



## Likenut (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Karpfenrolle Penn Sargus*

Hab die Battle schon öfters in der Hand gehabt aber besitze sie nicht selber, also will bzw kann ich keine Auskunft darüber geben.
Meine gelesen zu haben dass wohl der einzigste große Unterschied die Bremse sei und ich mus sagen, dass die Sargus ne ordentliche Bremse hat und ausreichend ist.
Bei 135 für die Battle kommst halt weider in nen Preisbereich, wos vll noch gute andere Alternativen gibt.
Also die Sargus is ne tolle Rolle, das zumindest meine Meinung.
Hab auch gelesen, dass einige die Sargus zum Wallerfischen nutzen, aber es wird viel geschrieben im Internet.

Seh auch grade dass auf die 8000er schon ordentlich was an Schnur drauf geht, weiss ja nicht auf welche Distanzen du fischst, vll reicht dir ja auch ne 5 oder 6000er


----------



## White Carp (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Karpfenrolle Penn Sargus*

Da ich nicht auf so große Distanzen momentan fische ist die 8000 Rolle sicherlich etwas zu groß. Ich werde aber vor allem das kommende Jahr 
intensiv auch größere Gewässer zusätzlich befischen, weswegen ich über eine 6000 oder 7000er nachdenke. Ich fische momentan noch mit Fluorocarbon, weswegen ich halt zweifel, dass die Rolle dafür dann geignet ist.


----------



## Johof (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Karpfenrolle Penn Sargus*

Ich benutze die 5000er Sargus zum Wallerangeln in Deutschland und kann sie nur empfehlen. Das Preis-Leistungs Verhältnis is richtig gut. Ich durfte letztes Jahr einen 1,4m Waller mit ihr drillen und das war kein Problem. Zum Karpfenangeln würde ich aber eher die Penn Slammer Liveliner verwenden(wegen Freilauf).


----------



## White Carp (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Karpfenrolle Penn Sargus*

Ich versuche sogar eher eine Rolle ohne Fraulauf zu finden, deswegen auch die Sargus oder Battle.


----------



## Likenut (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Karpfenrolle Penn Sargus*

Kauf dir ne Sargus Junge ^^, bei den momentanen Preisen machst da echt nichts kaputt. Lange überlegen würd ich nichtmehr, beim günstigsten anbieter sind die recht schnell vergriffen.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Karpfenrolle Penn Sargus*



Likenut schrieb:


> Kauf dir ne Sargus Junge ^^, bei den momentanen Preisen machst da echt nichts kaputt. Lange überlegen würd ich nichtmehr, beim günstigsten anbieter sind die recht schnell vergriffen.



So sieht's aus, denn:

1. Was zur Hölle ist bitte eine Raufischrolle?

2. Seitwann macht irgendeine Rolle, die mit Geflecht gut zurecht kommt oder dafür konstruiert wurde Problem mit Mono?
Ich kenne nicht eine Rolle am Markt, die Geflecht sauber verlegt, aber monofile Schnur nicht ordentlich verlegen kann!
Umgekehrt wäre das selbstverständlich ganz was anderes!

3. Die Battle lohnt nicht, angesichts des Preisunterschiedes, denn sie ist nur eine minimal bessere Sargus(andere Bremse).
Die Bremse der Sargus lässt sich aber auch günstig pimpen, indem man die Bremse der Battle in die Sargus verpflanzt.
Macht nicht viel Mühe und kostet weniger. Alleine das Design bleibt dann als Unterschied zwischen Sargus und Battle.

4. Die Sargus ist als Karpfenrolle, wenn man keinen Freilauf braucht oder will, nahezu uneingeschränkt zu empfehlen. Sie hat ein bombastischen Preis- Leistungsverhältnis, ist durch und durch robust und hat eine ordentliche Schnurverlegung.#6
Zur Perfektion fehlt für meinen Begriff nur ein höherer Schnureinzug für die Fischerei auf größere Distanzen.


----------



## White Carp (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Karpfenrolle Penn Sargus*

Ok. Vielen Dank für deine ausführliche Antwort. Ich denke, dass ich mir jetzt auch auf jeden Fall die Sargus holen werde.


----------



## Siever (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Karpfenrolle Penn Sargus*

Meine 3000er Battle kam heute und sie macht nen megageilen Eindruck.  Penn halt...  Für 68Euro im Netz bei einem Forumpartner erworben; )  Da kann man nicht meckern.


----------



## Roy Digerhund (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Karpfenrolle Penn Sargus*

Das Thema könnte dann auch sehr interessant für dich sein:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=211632
Gruss ROY


----------



## White Carp (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Karpfenrolle Penn Sargus*

Ok Danke


----------



## großdorsch 1 (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Karpfenrolle Penn Sargus*

Hi,
ich fische die pennmodelle slammer,sargus und battel.
sind alles sehrgute rollen und gab noch nicht wirklich probleme mit den rollen!!!
beim karpfenfischen verwende ich die battel,im vergleich zur sargus (beim spinnfischen) finde ich ist die schnurverlegung noch etwas besser und ich finde sie auch etwas leichtgängiger!!! die bremse ist an allen modellen top und das gewicht stört ja beim karpfenangeln nicht,da die rute ja eh fast die ganze zeit auf dem pod liegt!!!
denke aber dass du mit der sargus auch sehr gut beraten bist und nichts falsch machen kannst bei dem preis/leistungsverhältniss,zumal sie ja zu absoluten spottpreisen im moment zu erhalten ist!!!


----------



## White Carp (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Karpfenrolle Penn Sargus*

Ok gut, ich glaube dass ihr mich jetzt entgültig davon überzeugt habt die Sargus zu holen. Danke


----------



## noob4ever (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Karpfenrolle Penn Sargus*



Siever schrieb:


> Meine 3000er Battle kam heute und sie macht nen megageilen Eindruck.  Penn halt...  Für 68Euro im Netz bei einem Forumpartner erworben; )  Da kann man nicht meckern.



68 Euro für ne 3000er Sargus....
naja 20 Euro weggeworfen... aber wofür auch Preise vergleichen?
Habe sie die Tage für 48 gesehen


----------



## noob4ever (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Karpfenrolle Penn Sargus*

@White Carp warum Sargus? Guckst du auch nach anderen?


----------



## White Carp (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Karpfenrolle Penn Sargus*

Ja hab ich auch. Die anderen haben mich nur nicht so 100% überzeugt. 
Und nach euren Postings bin ich ins Ladengeschäft gefahren und hab mir einige andere angeschaut und die Sargus. Dabei war die Sargus mit 2 anderen Rollen die beste. Deswegen habe ich mich dann für die Sargus entschieden.


----------



## noob4ever (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Karpfenrolle Penn Sargus*

Wenn du dich für die Sargus entschieden hast und bisschen was sparen willst, schau die die Mitchell Blade an. Ist 1 zu 1 die Sargus und wird teilweise für 40€ abverkauft.


----------



## Roy Digerhund (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Karpfenrolle Penn Sargus*



noob4ever schrieb:


> 68 Euro für ne 3000er Sargus....
> naja 20 Euro weggeworfen... aber wofür auch Preise vergleichen?
> Habe sie die Tage für 48 gesehen


Er hat sich ne Battle gekauft und die für 68 € ist ein guter Preis.
Gruss ROY


----------



## noob4ever (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Karpfenrolle Penn Sargus*



Roy Digerhund schrieb:


> Er hat sich ne Battle gekauft und die für 68 € ist ein guter Preis.
> Gruss ROY


 
UPS, sorry, verlesen. 68€ für ne Battle ist ein Hammerpreis xD


----------

